# Good value slicer



## lookwow (Sep 27, 2012)

Looking to get a food slicer and wonder what you guys recommend. Really dont want to spend a ton of money on it as its not something i use every day. I want it for cutting up my bacon and maybe some hams and briskets.


----------



## roller (Sep 27, 2012)

I found a nice one still in the box at a garage sale for 5 bucks and I use it all the time..There are some that you can buy for around 100 bucks that will do the job you are looking for. Try Sams club Amazon or Ebay...It would be nice to have one of those Meat Market slicers but that just ant gona happen for me...


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

You can also check Craigslist for used ones.


----------



## lookwow (Sep 27, 2012)

I saw NT had one for like 120 that looked good. Do you think a 7/12 blade will be bign enough?


----------



## roller (Sep 27, 2012)

Thats what mine has on it..I do not slice real big stuff like whole Ham`s...or Butts...


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

Roller said:


> Thats what mine has on it..I do not slice real big stuff like whole Ham`s...or Butts...


X2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you and only need to slice every other month or so. I have done a bunch of research and think this is the way I will go. Good reviews and I have a knife sharpener from them and am satisfied...JJ


----------



## rob989_69 (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got an Old Rival currently. Same size blade as the one Chef Jimmy posted above. Does an ok job. BUT, if you're doing bacon form whole bellies, or pastrami from whole briskets, it simply doesn't cut it, no pun intended. The meat is too large to fit without cutting it into smaller pieces. Not a huge deal for bacon as I usually cut whole stips in half anyway. But when doing pastrami, ham, turkey, it's a real pain. I'm in the market for something in the 10" - 12" range. 

Keep an eye on craigslist, I look every day. Slicers similar to the one above are on there all the time for $50 or less. I picked mine up for $20 about a year ago. You can get the bigger commercial kind for $300+ all day, once in a great while you'll find a real deal on one, which is what I'm waiting for. I did find one decent one new,   It's expensive no doubt, and I'm sure it's not as good as the Globe/Hobart etc ones but for the size and price it's not bad, and reviews are pretty decent.

Good luck!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2012)

Rob, I thought about that one as well, it looks nice. The only issue I see is the Carriage will require tools to remove it for thorough cleaning. This may be rectified with a trip to the Hardware store...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## lookwow (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks for the info guys. Ya 300 is just more then i really want to spend. I figure ill only use it maybe once every 3 months at the most. But the last thing i want to do is buy one that is to small and then end up not using it and have to spend the money anyways on a bigger one. Learned that lesson on smokers :) I dont mind slicing the bellies in half as i usually do that anyways but ya if the slide isnt big enough i can see that being a pain.


----------



## bigfish98 (Sep 27, 2012)

rob989_69 said:


> I've got an Old Rival currently. Same size blade as the one Chef Jimmy posted above. Does an ok job. BUT, if you're doing bacon form whole bellies, or pastrami from whole briskets, it simply doesn't cut it, no pun intended. The meat is too large to fit without cutting it into smaller pieces. Not a huge deal for bacon as I usually cut whole stips in half anyway. But when doing pastrami, ham, turkey, it's a real pain. I'm in the market for something in the 10" - 12" range.
> 
> Keep an eye on craigslist, I look every day. Slicers similar to the one above are on there all the time for $50 or less. I picked mine up for $20 about a year ago. You can get the bigger commercial kind for $300+ all day, once in a great while you'll find a real deal on one, which is what I'm waiting for. I did find one decent one new,   It's expensive no doubt, and I'm sure it's not as good as the Globe/Hobart etc ones but for the size and price it's not bad, and reviews are pretty decent.
> 
> Good luck!


Amazon also has a 10 inch version of this slicer for about 100 less right now.  Still a lot of money but much more reasonable.

Bigfish


----------



## venture (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep, depends on how you use it.

My little plastic Krups gift got me by for general kitchen duty.

For more serious work, be sure you have enough throw for your intended purposes.

Also, many of the cheaper ones come with a serrated type blade, which is fine for some purposes.  For finer slicing in some applications you will want a non-serrated blade.  Be sure one is available for your model if it does not come with one.

See one hands-on if possible.  They vary greatly in size, weight, and ease of breakdown for thorough cleaning.  Not to mention quality of construction, functionality, and durability.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 27, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> You can also check Craigslist for used ones.


This is the route I took and scored a nice Globe slicer..http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98412/new-to-me-slicer

It is a little clumbsy to move from the kitchen to the pantry but it really does a bang up job on bacons, pastramis, etc.. and is simple to clean. Keep your eyes open, especially in this economy.


----------



## genek (Sep 27, 2012)

I got the Waring FS150 at Lowes for around $70 several years ago, now Amazon has that one for $79 with free shipping. Like others I only use mine for bacon or summer sausage  type stuff every few weeks. Works great and cleans easily.

GeneK


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 27, 2012)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> This is the route I took and scored a nice Globe slicer..http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98412/new-to-me-slicer
> 
> It is a little clumbsy to move from the kitchen to the pantry but it really does a bang up job on bacons, pastramis, etc.. and is simple to clean. Keep your eyes open, especially in this economy.


Yup..

I got my huge Berkel from ebay for 300 and now have the 7 incher in a box out in the shed.

I bought a 3 tier metal commercial cart from wally world to put it on and store a bunch of other related items..vac stuff,REVEO, sharpener...etc.

I was very happy to get rid of the counter sliding, hanging up small guy.. If anybody close by wants it I will sell it.













slicer 003.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Sep 27, 2012


----------



## linguica (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife makes sliced and dried fruits gifts for the holidays. In an average year she will process over one hundred pounds of fruit.We had a German made slicer from William Sonoma and destroyed it in two years. with the holidays coming up I ordered this one:

http://www.galasource.com//food-mac...uipment/meat-slicers/ProdDesc-195F-42346.aspx


----------



## rob989_69 (Sep 28, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Rob, I thought about that one as well, it looks nice. The only issue I see is the Carriage will require tools to remove it for thorough cleaning. This may be rectified with a trip to the Hardware store...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bigfish98 said:


> Amazon also has a 10 inch version of this slicer for about 100 less right now.  Still a lot of money but much more reasonable.
> 
> Bigfish


Chef Jimmy, yeah, I noticed that. Ideally I'll find one on CL and get the best of both worlds. Unfortunately as far as I've found, that is the cheapest 12" slicer you can get new.

Bigfish, I looked at that and may end up going that route. I just need to see a 10" model first hand. It's hard for me to gauge based on blade size alone. For my purposes I'd be perfectly happy with a 7.5" blade but a slide that moves enough to accommodate a 10"-12" pork belly. Problem is I don't think those exist.


----------



## sound1 (Sep 28, 2012)

I love the Chef's choice 667, and have both the smooth and serrated (makes slicing bread a breeze) blades. It has done about anything I have asked of it.


----------



## krash (Sep 28, 2012)

Check Cabela's or Bass Pro. That's where I got mine.


----------



## bearwolf (Sep 28, 2012)

You might want to check out the review of the review of the Chef Choice 615 looks like it can handle the larger meat and price appears reasonable.


----------



## lookwow (Sep 27, 2012)

Looking to get a food slicer and wonder what you guys recommend. Really dont want to spend a ton of money on it as its not something i use every day. I want it for cutting up my bacon and maybe some hams and briskets.


----------



## roller (Sep 27, 2012)

I found a nice one still in the box at a garage sale for 5 bucks and I use it all the time..There are some that you can buy for around 100 bucks that will do the job you are looking for. Try Sams club Amazon or Ebay...It would be nice to have one of those Meat Market slicers but that just ant gona happen for me...


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

You can also check Craigslist for used ones.


----------



## lookwow (Sep 27, 2012)

I saw NT had one for like 120 that looked good. Do you think a 7/12 blade will be bign enough?


----------



## roller (Sep 27, 2012)

Thats what mine has on it..I do not slice real big stuff like whole Ham`s...or Butts...


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

Roller said:


> Thats what mine has on it..I do not slice real big stuff like whole Ham`s...or Butts...


X2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you and only need to slice every other month or so. I have done a bunch of research and think this is the way I will go. Good reviews and I have a knife sharpener from them and am satisfied...JJ


----------



## rob989_69 (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got an Old Rival currently. Same size blade as the one Chef Jimmy posted above. Does an ok job. BUT, if you're doing bacon form whole bellies, or pastrami from whole briskets, it simply doesn't cut it, no pun intended. The meat is too large to fit without cutting it into smaller pieces. Not a huge deal for bacon as I usually cut whole stips in half anyway. But when doing pastrami, ham, turkey, it's a real pain. I'm in the market for something in the 10" - 12" range. 

Keep an eye on craigslist, I look every day. Slicers similar to the one above are on there all the time for $50 or less. I picked mine up for $20 about a year ago. You can get the bigger commercial kind for $300+ all day, once in a great while you'll find a real deal on one, which is what I'm waiting for. I did find one decent one new,   It's expensive no doubt, and I'm sure it's not as good as the Globe/Hobart etc ones but for the size and price it's not bad, and reviews are pretty decent.

Good luck!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2012)

Rob, I thought about that one as well, it looks nice. The only issue I see is the Carriage will require tools to remove it for thorough cleaning. This may be rectified with a trip to the Hardware store...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## lookwow (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks for the info guys. Ya 300 is just more then i really want to spend. I figure ill only use it maybe once every 3 months at the most. But the last thing i want to do is buy one that is to small and then end up not using it and have to spend the money anyways on a bigger one. Learned that lesson on smokers :) I dont mind slicing the bellies in half as i usually do that anyways but ya if the slide isnt big enough i can see that being a pain.


----------



## bigfish98 (Sep 27, 2012)

rob989_69 said:


> I've got an Old Rival currently. Same size blade as the one Chef Jimmy posted above. Does an ok job. BUT, if you're doing bacon form whole bellies, or pastrami from whole briskets, it simply doesn't cut it, no pun intended. The meat is too large to fit without cutting it into smaller pieces. Not a huge deal for bacon as I usually cut whole stips in half anyway. But when doing pastrami, ham, turkey, it's a real pain. I'm in the market for something in the 10" - 12" range.
> 
> Keep an eye on craigslist, I look every day. Slicers similar to the one above are on there all the time for $50 or less. I picked mine up for $20 about a year ago. You can get the bigger commercial kind for $300+ all day, once in a great while you'll find a real deal on one, which is what I'm waiting for. I did find one decent one new,   It's expensive no doubt, and I'm sure it's not as good as the Globe/Hobart etc ones but for the size and price it's not bad, and reviews are pretty decent.
> 
> Good luck!


Amazon also has a 10 inch version of this slicer for about 100 less right now.  Still a lot of money but much more reasonable.

Bigfish


----------



## venture (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep, depends on how you use it.

My little plastic Krups gift got me by for general kitchen duty.

For more serious work, be sure you have enough throw for your intended purposes.

Also, many of the cheaper ones come with a serrated type blade, which is fine for some purposes.  For finer slicing in some applications you will want a non-serrated blade.  Be sure one is available for your model if it does not come with one.

See one hands-on if possible.  They vary greatly in size, weight, and ease of breakdown for thorough cleaning.  Not to mention quality of construction, functionality, and durability.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 27, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> You can also check Craigslist for used ones.


This is the route I took and scored a nice Globe slicer..http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98412/new-to-me-slicer

It is a little clumbsy to move from the kitchen to the pantry but it really does a bang up job on bacons, pastramis, etc.. and is simple to clean. Keep your eyes open, especially in this economy.


----------



## genek (Sep 27, 2012)

I got the Waring FS150 at Lowes for around $70 several years ago, now Amazon has that one for $79 with free shipping. Like others I only use mine for bacon or summer sausage  type stuff every few weeks. Works great and cleans easily.

GeneK


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 27, 2012)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> This is the route I took and scored a nice Globe slicer..http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98412/new-to-me-slicer
> 
> It is a little clumbsy to move from the kitchen to the pantry but it really does a bang up job on bacons, pastramis, etc.. and is simple to clean. Keep your eyes open, especially in this economy.


Yup..

I got my huge Berkel from ebay for 300 and now have the 7 incher in a box out in the shed.

I bought a 3 tier metal commercial cart from wally world to put it on and store a bunch of other related items..vac stuff,REVEO, sharpener...etc.

I was very happy to get rid of the counter sliding, hanging up small guy.. If anybody close by wants it I will sell it.













slicer 003.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Sep 27, 2012


----------



## linguica (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife makes sliced and dried fruits gifts for the holidays. In an average year she will process over one hundred pounds of fruit.We had a German made slicer from William Sonoma and destroyed it in two years. with the holidays coming up I ordered this one:

http://www.galasource.com//food-mac...uipment/meat-slicers/ProdDesc-195F-42346.aspx


----------



## rob989_69 (Sep 28, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Rob, I thought about that one as well, it looks nice. The only issue I see is the Carriage will require tools to remove it for thorough cleaning. This may be rectified with a trip to the Hardware store...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bigfish98 said:


> Amazon also has a 10 inch version of this slicer for about 100 less right now.  Still a lot of money but much more reasonable.
> 
> Bigfish


Chef Jimmy, yeah, I noticed that. Ideally I'll find one on CL and get the best of both worlds. Unfortunately as far as I've found, that is the cheapest 12" slicer you can get new.

Bigfish, I looked at that and may end up going that route. I just need to see a 10" model first hand. It's hard for me to gauge based on blade size alone. For my purposes I'd be perfectly happy with a 7.5" blade but a slide that moves enough to accommodate a 10"-12" pork belly. Problem is I don't think those exist.


----------



## sound1 (Sep 28, 2012)

I love the Chef's choice 667, and have both the smooth and serrated (makes slicing bread a breeze) blades. It has done about anything I have asked of it.


----------



## krash (Sep 28, 2012)

Check Cabela's or Bass Pro. That's where I got mine.


----------



## bearwolf (Sep 28, 2012)

You might want to check out the review of the review of the Chef Choice 615 looks like it can handle the larger meat and price appears reasonable.


----------

